# Predator 8750 Gen (not inverter) -- OK for electronic devices?



## Ataraxius (Jul 21, 2021)

Does the Predator 8750 (#63087) gennie put out a nice clean sine wave?

Can I use it to power computers, TV's, refrigerators, etc. without worring about frying their circuitry or killing their motors?

Thanks


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Ataraxius said:


> Does the Predator 8750 (#63087) gennie put out a nice clean sine wave?
> 
> Can I use it to power computers, TV's, refrigerators, etc. without worring about frying their circuitry or killing their motors?
> 
> Thanks


I have a friend who has that model. I suspect the THD is probably high, although I can't find any information on it. My friend ran his house on his for several days and didn't have any issues. There are a few schools of thought on the quality of the sine wave. Some say it's no big deal and modern electronics can handle it. Others recommend an inverter if you're going to power anything electronic. Based on my friend's experience with his Predator, you will probable be okay if you use yours for temporary power.


----------



## Ataraxius (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi-- thanks for your reply.

I've asked this question in several forums and so far no one has offered any concrete data on the Predator 8750 waveform. 

I have, of necessity, run my electronics on this generator for, oh, I guess, 20-30 hours (altogether) and so far there has been no problem. My computers and TV are on $50 voltage regulators so they probably clean up some of voltage irregularities. They won't fix a waveform problem, tho'. My real worry is the big, fancy, expensive refrigerator we bought a few years ago. It has been working OK so far, but I worry that I am shortening its lifespan each time we have to rely on the Predator gennie for power. I've heard that the wrong waveform in the power might kill its motor. I just sort of grit my teeth and hope for the best.

Hoping someone might have some good, credible answers. Seems like someone, somewhere must have hooked one ot these gennies up to an oscilliscope and looked at the waveform...

Thanks again!


----------



## mtucker (May 9, 2021)

Not exactly a 8750 Predator generator, but I did test my 4375W Predator traditional generator that is in the same family as the 8750 generator. The sinewave did not look bad.... not inverter generator good, but not bad. THD with a 1KW load was 11%. Here is my post in the scope/waveform section. Generator Oscilloscope Waveform Measurements


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Ataraxius said:


> I've asked this question in several forums and so far no one has offered any concrete data on the Predator 8750 waveform.


For a situation when not certain, we know of people using a nonInverter generator backup BUT they have isolated any sensitive equipment with an inside UPS unit that cleans the power coming from the wall socket or extension cord.

For example
CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS System, 1500VA/1000W


----------



## Ataraxius (Jul 21, 2021)

Many thanks to all of you for your help! Much appreciated! 
..atx..


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've run my internet equipment, PC and projector off a cheap 4k champion generator. 

Almost all modern electronics run on DC. Ever looked at the switching box? They can work with just about anything, and sine wave is irrelevant when your running on switched DV

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ataraxius (Jul 21, 2021)

@Matt88-8: Hmmmm. That's a good point. Thanks.

My main worry is the compressor motor in my "modern" refrigerator. That's definately not DC. I've heard that compressor motors may be susceptible to nasty sine wave juice from generators. Don't know how true that is, but it is a concern.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ataraxius said:


> @Matt88-8: Hmmmm. That's a good point. Thanks.
> 
> My main worry is the compressor motor in my "modern" refrigerator. That's definately not DC. I've heard that compressor motors may be susceptible to nasty sine wave juice from generators. Don't know how true that is, but it is a concern.


Thats a fair point. A dirty wave will make the motor run hot. My fridge and freezer ran fine, but it might depend on how fine the motor is made. Lots of contractors have tools with their whole life run off a dirty old abused generator, but tool motors might be built to take alot more heat then a fridge motor

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ataraxius (Jul 21, 2021)

Assuming that the 4375W Predator traditional generator sine wave in @mtucker's link above (Generator Oscilloscope Waveform Measurements) is similar to that of the Predator 8750 genset, can anyone offer a credible analysis of how that particular wave might affect modern refrig compressor motors??

Can anyone offer a picture of the sine wave specifically from an 8750?

If not, how reasonable is it to assume the 8750 sine wave is similar to that of the 4375W Predator traditional generator?

Thanks


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Ataraxius said:


> Assuming that the 4375W Predator traditional generator sine wave in @mtucker's link above (Generator Oscilloscope Waveform Measurements) is similar to that of the Predator 8750 genset, can anyone offer a credible analysis of how that particular wave might affect modern refrig compressor motors??
> 
> Can anyone offer a picture of the sine wave specifically from an 8750?
> 
> ...


I have a scope and a friend who has the same generator. I'll see if I can go over there and grab a screen shot of the sine wave. I'll take an FFT reading as well if I can get over there.


----------



## Ataraxius (Jul 21, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I have a scope and a friend who has the same generator. I'll see if I can go over there and grab a screen shot of the sine wave. I'll take an FFT reading as well if I can get over there.


Thanks! 
Sorry, I have no experience with oscilliscopes. What does FFT mean?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Ataraxius said:


> Thanks!
> Sorry, I have no experience with oscilliscopes. What does FFT mean?


FFT should help determine how much THD is present. My scope doesn't give a numerical value, but the guys here will be able to look at the graph and get information from it.


----------



## Ataraxius (Jul 21, 2021)

Assumming that the THD for the Predator 8750 is around 12% (see Generator Oscilloscope Waveform Measurements), is there a relatively_* inexpensive*_ way to clean most of the 8750 watt output up? What sort of device should I shop for?

(The "expensive" way would be to buy a 8750 Watt Inverter Generator with CO SECURE™ Technology at about twice the cost.)


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I checked with my friend. He has the Predator 63970. It's 9000 surge, 7250 run watts. I believe it's probably the model that replaced yours, which is now on clearance. I would think it uses the same generator or close to it.


----------

